# Journeyman Fans Please Vote



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

The voting is over at pcavote.com but there are still several things you can do to support the show. See the info in RED below for other things you can do to encourage NBC to keep the best new drama of the season!

Vote for Journeyman as favorite new tv drama for the People's Choice Awards: http://www.pcavote.com/pca/index.jsp

There's stiff competition in the category but maybe a good showing for Journeyman will make a difference when NBC is making a cancellation decision. I have no clue how much they would even care, but they have links to the PCA voting page all over the NBC website so they must care a little.

Now I know a lot of people are going to say "But Pushing Daisies is in that category and I like it better than Journeyman!" To that I say, yes, but Pushing Daisies is no danger of being cancelled. Throw your vote to the show that needs our help! :up:

EDIT: Pushing Daisies is no longer in the drama category. Thank goodness!

EDIT: It appears that NBC is bent on cancelling this show if ratings don't improve with next week's episode (11/26). Here's a link to the story: "NBC gives 'Journeyman' two weeks notice". The word is it will be abruptly cancelled, with any remaining episodes already produced shelved and never to be seen again (until the overpriced DVD that is.)

So it's now or never Journeyman fans. If you love this show go to http://www.pcavote.com/pca/index.jsp and vote for the show again. You don't have to sign up for anything. Just enter the "scrambled" word and vote. Everybody can vote at least once a day (more if you clear cookies I think) and the poll is open for 11 more days.

Here's a few additional things you can do: 
Go to the online petitions and sign them: http://www.petitiononline.com/jmf/petition.html and http://www.petitiononline.com/sjmnbc/petition.html.
Go to the official NBC Journeyman forum and post a plea in the "Please don't cancel the show" thread: http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=777816. You'll have to sign up for the forum to post but it'll be worth it if it helps keep the show. If you'd rather not do that, at least read this informative POST.
Send an email to NBC honchos. Here's some key people: 
John Miller - Chief Marketing Officer NBC Universal Television Group
[email protected]

Joanne Park - Senior Press Manager NBC Entertainment Publicity
[email protected]

Marc Hirshfeld - Executive Vice President, Casting, NBC Universal Television
[email protected]

(Thanks to Kamikaze for his post detailing some of the info above.)

If you'd like to join the Save Journeyman Rice-A-Roni campaign (www.savejourneyman.funurl.com) here's some quick information for doing it "on your own".

Cheapest: Go to the supermarket, get a box of Rice-A-Roni for about $1.50, wrap it, put a few stamps on it (First Class mail $2.32) and drop it in the mailbox. Costs you about $4.00.

More Expensive but Easier: Set up an account at NetGrocer.com and have them ship one box of Rice-A-Roni to NBC. Costs you about $8.00 total but you don't have to go anywhere or wrap anything.

Most Expensive but Has the Most Impact: Set up an account at BuyTheCase.net and have them ship a case of Rice-A-Roni to NBC. Total cost is about $28.00.

(All costs are based on my East Coast address to the NBC New York address, but I don't think they'd be much different from elsewhere in the US.)

Here's the addresses you can send to:
Mr. Jeff Zucker 
President 
NBC Universal Television Group
30 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10112
Telephone: 212-664-4444

Mr. Ben Silverman
NBC Entertainment 
c/o NBC-TV
3000 W. Alameda Avenue
Burbank, CA 91523
Telephone: 818-840-4444

Check out this "Twelve Days of Journeyman" link: http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=779766 It's got a bunch more things we can do to save our show!

One more thing, if you're reading this how about making a post so we can keep this thread bumping to the top! Thanks.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 6, 2003)

done....

just finished a 3 episode marathon catching back up to latest ep.

I really hope that the ratings improve and this sticks around.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Done.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Voted. This show is too good to be canceled.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I agree. Unfortunately, there is one other show on that panel which is a better. :gulp:


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

bicker said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, there is one other show on that panel which is a better. :gulp:


Well, if it's in serious danger of being cancelled then vote for it. But if it's not, then a vote for Journeyman would be a vote that counts!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

This year, you can never be too sure. I don't think there is a single new series that is "safe".


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, I must be way out of touch these days. I browsed through some of the other categories and didn't see much of anything that I like. I did vote for Journeyman though since I don't want to see it get cancelled.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

A People's Choice Award is not going to have any impact on whether a show is cancelled.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't think Pushing Daisies is in danger so my vote went to Journeyman.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I voted for 'Life' because it is my favorite new drama this season.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I voted for Journeyman, but it wasn't the only new drama that I like. There were about 5 of them I liked, but my vote did go for Journeyman!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

They're calling Pushing Daisies a drama? ???


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Voted for Journeyman. 

I was really surprised at some of the choices in the other categories though. 
Favorite comedy: Earl, King of Queens, Two and a Half Men? 
Favorite Drama: CSI, House, L&O:SVU? 

Seriously?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I voted for journeyman, but I feel kind of dirty. It's a distant second behind Pushing Daisies. Still, I agree with the reasoning, so that's why I voted for journeyman.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I get some box that keeps asking for letters to be typed in, I do so and then I either get the same box again or go back to the opening page, did that several times, so I give up. I also see on the main page a log in thing, I am sure not giving any personal info to a hollywood site and get tons of spam and who knows what else.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

visionary said:


> I get some box that keeps asking for letters to be typed in, I do so and then I either get the same box again or go back to the opening page, did that several times, so I give up. I also see on the main page a log in thing, I am sure not giving any personal info to a hollywood site and get tons of spam and who knows what else.


You probably need to enable cookies for that site.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bicker said:


> Unfortunately, there is one other show on that panel which is a better.


_Journeyman_ didn't even make my top five...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

There were quite a few shows up against JM that I like too like DSM and BW.

But I picked JM anyway.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

rkester said:


> There were quite a few shows up against JM that I like too like DSM and BW.
> 
> But I picked JM anyway.


I figured out Dirty Sexy Money, but what is BW?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Bionic Woman. Sorry, my brane's all in ABRV mode.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

visionary said:


> I get some box that keeps asking for letters to be typed in, I do so and then I either get the same box again or go back to the opening page, did that several times, so I give up. I also see on the main page a log in thing, I am sure not giving any personal info to a hollywood site and get tons of spam and who knows what else.


That's called a Captcha. They use it to prevent bots from registering multiple votes. You are probably typing the characters incorrectly. You should not need to login or register.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Rugged said:


> done....
> 
> just finished a 3 episode marathon catching back up to latest ep.
> 
> I really hope that the ratings improve and this sticks around.


I had 4 backed up because I didn't think I'd like it. Once I started watching I couldn't turn off the tv until I watched all of them.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

voted!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> They're calling Pushing Daisies a drama? ???


Calling Pushing Daisies a drama while calling Chuck a comedy does seem a bit strange.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bicker said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, there is one other show on that panel which is a better. :gulp:


Which one? For me, despite the fact that I like this, I think Woman's Murder Club is a really well done show. I'm not sure how either is doing ratings wise.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, and done.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I can't even find where to vote on the site... never mind I figured it out


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Click on Vote Now on the left under "Your Show, Your Favortes, Your Votes", then on the next screen hit "Vote Now" in the middle... try and decipher the disfigured text to get thru to the voting and you are good to go.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Some of the choices are ridiculous...

Favorite Talk Show Host: Ellen, Leno, and Oprah? No Letterman?

I voted for Journeyman, but it's right up there with Pushing Daisies (which should be a comedy?!?!)


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Based on the ratings, _Journeyman_ is a goner and would have been dead and buried already if the networks weren't holding onto every hour of scripted television with a dead man's vice grip...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I don't think Pushing Daisies is in danger so my vote went to Journeyman.


Eh? I voted Journeyman, but for me Pushing Daisies was under new comedy, not drama...

Go Journeyman!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Based on the ratings, _Journeyman_ is a goner and would have been dead and buried already if the networks weren't holding onto every hour of scripted television with a dead man's vice grip...


Probably right. I wished the networks had taken some of these shows that weren't doing that great off the air immediately and then brought them back once they ran out of new episodes for the well-performing shows. If Journeyman didn't have new episodes of CSI to compete with it might have a shot. (Or for that matter just move it to a slot that gives it a chance anyway, but I understand a network's reluctance to juggle the schedule.)

Ah well, still vote everybody! Maybe it'll win and the execs will get a little egg on their face for cancelling the people's choice for best new drama!



Roadblock said:


> Eh? I voted Journeyman, but for me Pushing Daisies was under new comedy, not drama...
> 
> Go Journeyman!


It was for sure in the drama category before though. Sounds like they corrected an error.

Good! Journeyman has a much better chance not competing with PD.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I voted for 'Life' because it is my favorite new drama this season.


As did I.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Which one? For me, despite the fact that I like this, I think Woman's Murder Club is a really well done show. I'm not sure how either is doing ratings wise.


Pushing Daisies, though Women's Murder Club is in the running for third in my book. (And so is Life.)


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I voted for Journeyman. Some of the categories seemed to lack... variety or logic.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bicker said:


> Pushing Daisies, though Women's Murder Club is in the running for third in my book. (And so is Life.)


Good show but how they see that as a drama is beyond me. Journeyman's problem is a deadly slot. Oddly, I finally stopped watching CSI since the eye candy just isn't worth the incredibly bad acting or beyond silly plots. So if they cancel Journeyman, I'll be a bit less backed up on Tuesday nights.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> So if they cancel Journeyman, I'll be a bit less backed up on *Monday* nights.


FYP (Unless you're watching your Monday night shows on Tuesday night. Which for us Tivo users is a definite possibility!)

You're right about the timeslot though, and about the competition. 8PM or 9PM against another less established show could make all the difference.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They should swap journeyman with phenomenon. I think that would be mutually beneficial.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

+1 more vote for Journeyman. This is my favorite show on TV right now. Sometimes I hate reading the boards only to find out what I really like is doomed.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> FYP (Unless you're watching your Monday night shows on Tuesday night. Which for us Tivo users is a definite possibility!)
> 
> You're right about the timeslot though, and about the competition. 8PM or 9PM against another less established show could make all the difference.


I almost never watch stuff they day they are recorded. I usually watch the monday stuff tues/wed which have much less stuff to record.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Wow, good thing I think Journeyman is the best out of those.

Greg


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Become a member = Move along, there's nothing to see here.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Become a member = Move along, there's nothing to see here.


You don't have to become a member. You get a window that asks you to either input a set of characters or "become a member". Instead of clicking "become a member" input the characters and click "submit". You won't have to give any personal information.

(Note: sometimes the characters they give you are seriously effed up. If you type what you think it is and then get bumped back to page with the "vote now" button try again. They will eventually give you characters that are easier to read.)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

AiCN reports that _Journeyman_ is on the brink of getting canceled...


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> AiCN reports that _Journeyman_ is on the brink of getting canceled...




The ratings include DVR viewers, right? Do they only include DVR viewers with Nielsen boxes? How are the lead-in ratings affected when people like us watch Journeyman first instead of Heroes because we recorded both to watch later?

After seeing the preview for next week I told my wife I can't believe she isn't watching this show.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

How about watching online...do they take those views into consideration. Maybe all of us should just watch each episode online once a week if those views count in ratings as well.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

This isn't a surprise. Good shows don't last anymore.

Greg


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I've posted some new updated info (in red) in the original post. It includes some (fairly) new info about the possiblity of cancellation and some other things fans can do to try and save the show.

Please read it and thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for the latest info, appleye1. Journeyman is a great show. It's maddening that ratings don't take into account DVR users and downloads. My cable was out during one episode and I *had* to get it via Amazon Unbox. There aren't too many shows on this season that I would care so much about missing an ep.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

As a Tivo owner, not even I would consider watching Journeyman with commercials so I guess this kind of thing will be happening to a lot of shows I like in the future, especially if they're going to use live viewership as the primary criteria.

It's too bad. The networks are going to have to come up with a different business model to solve this problem. They might be able to limp along for a while relying on live viewers, but eventually everyone is going to be watching in an alternative way and the networks will either have to adapt or die.

You know they know that, but they just don't seem to be able to make any significant changes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Voted and signed (952). Here's hoping.......


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> The networks are going to have to come up with a different business model to solve this problem.


What do you suggest? All they can do, AFIAK, is put advertising as bugs during the program itself. Otherwise, the networks would just decommission and we'd have to just buy DVDs, or everything would be PPV.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

PajamaFeet said:


> My cable was out during one episode and I *had* to get it via Amazon Unbox.


Well, you didn't *have* to. You could have just not watched it. Back in the day, you would have had no choice. 

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> Well, you didn't *have* to. You could have just not watched it. Back in the day, you would have had no choice.
> 
> Greg


Ah, yes, "back in the day", when men were men and women were darn happy about it, and all we had were black and white televisions, and we had to get up from our chair to change the channel and, if we missed a show, we were SOL...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I like Journeyman. It is my favorite drama. I wasn't even going to watch it at first. I find I am really liking it though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've voted a few times, signed the petition and made a post on the NBC board.

I noticed I am member number 2012 on myNBC, out of almost 300,000 members. I have 1 post there.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

How many signatures do you think the online petition would need before NBC paid any attention? 10,000? 50,000? more?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

For an online petition? Probably about 400,000 or so, i.e., every one of their "members" plus 100,000 new members who register just to sign the petition.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I signed the petition - #1100.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

My wife and I signed too.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Only 390,000 or so to go.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

How bad off is this show if they are going to cancel it during a writer's guild strike? Man... that is really quite bad.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

PajamaFeet said:


> It's maddening that ratings don't take into account DVR users and downloads.


It is beyond maddening, I cannot even understand how in the world that can be true.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Interview with creator Kevin Falls and he says it may end after episode 12

http://www.premiumhollywood.com/2007/11/23/a-chat-with-kevin-falls-producer-of-journeyman/


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

If one isn't a Nielsen family does it really make a difference watching live vs. time shifting? Do the cable companies report viewing statistics and do they get factored into ratings? I remember TiVo aggregates viewer statistics.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> If one isn't a Nielsen family does it really make a difference watching live vs. time shifting? Do the cable companies report viewing statistics and do they get factored into ratings? I remember TiVo aggregates viewer statistics.


No, and that's why it sucks. If you're not a Neilsen family there isn't much you can do to influence the networks to keep a show. Watch you watch or don't watch or when you watch makes no difference whatsoever.

I know the Neilsen's are supposed to be a statistical representation of all viewers, but I just can't believe their results are all that accurate. We've had Neilsen diaries 3 times. The first time we made a valient effort to keep up with it but with several TVs, six Tivos, and several people watching it was a royal pain to get anything resembling what we actually watched.

The second time we tried again but if I remember correctly we gave up a couple of days in and then just tried to guess at what we watched right before we mailed it back. The third time we felt so guilty about the second time, we called them and told them we didn't want to fool with it anymore and we mailed it back empty. I'm not sure how many other people have had the same experience but I bet it's not that insignificant.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I can't believe they still use the paper diaries. With digital boxes, etc. they need to find a way to accurately measure what someone is watching at any given moment.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I really enjoyed this show early on...but over time it grew a bit tiresome...sadly I had 2-3 unwatched eps piling up and decided to give up on it...sure enough I read now that it's gonna get cancelled...oh well...it will survive a bit via DVD I'm sure.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Fired off another email to Pamela Black thanking her that the show will be back in 2 weeks


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Interview with creator Kevin Falls and he says it may end after episode 12
> 
> http://www.premiumhollywood.com/2007/11/23/a-chat-with-kevin-falls-producer-of-journeyman/


Actually he said it may end after episode 11. The bad thing about that is that episode 11 is the first of a two-parter with episode 12 being the second part and the "season finale". So we'll get left totally hanging. NBC says they don't have enough time left before Christmas to air more than that one episode.

(Note: I think the guy numbers things differently than we do because he says the episode that airs this week "Blowback" was #9. He said the "Christmas show" would be #10 and then the season ender would be #11 and #12. Our thread title says Blowback was episode #10, so that means the Christmas show is our #11 and the season enders are #12 and #13. Maybe the pilot is not counted? I don't know. Anyway that means as of today there are 3 shows left in the can, but only two of them are going to be aired.)

It's a great interview. Everybody ought to read it!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> I can't believe they still use the paper diaries. With digital boxes, etc. they need to find a way to accurately measure what someone is watching at any given moment.


Yeah, it would be interesting to see an accurate, REAL reading of the numbers of viewers. I bet it'd be just as much of a shock to the system as the introduction of SoundScan was in the music industry.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

However, if accuracy is the priority, then remember what ratings are supposed to measure: How many people are watching the commercials. If you walk out of the room during the commercials, to get a drink or a snack, then that means that you don't count.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Alfer2003 said:


> I really enjoyed this show early on...but over time it grew a bit tiresome...sadly I had 2-3 unwatched eps piling up and decided to give up on it...sure enough I read now that it's gonna get cancelled...oh well...it will survive a bit via DVD I'm sure.


Huh? It actually got better as the shows went on I thought.

Frank


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I read somewhere recently that if the strike lasts not much longer, then it jeopardizes the cycle for creating new series for the 2008 Fall season. As a result, the networks will be more likely to keep around shows they are threatening to cancel as the startup portion of the cycle is not a factor.

So, in some ways, I'm hoping the strike lasts a bit longer if it means Journeyman stays around.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I heard on the news this morning that an agreement was reached and the strike should be over by xmas.

I got a reply from Pamela Black asking that I go to NBC.com and post my comments in the forums.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I did too.

How about starting a backup campaign there?

If NBC itself will not carry it. Move it to SciFI!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bicker said:


> However, if accuracy is the priority, then remember what ratings are supposed to measure: How many people are watching the commercials. If you walk out of the room during the commercials, to get a drink or a snack, then that means that you don't count.


Short of doing quizzes about the commercials (as some do from time to time), it's pretty hard to get an exact number for commercial impact. But at least measuring which shows are watched and which commercials have been SKIPPED would be fairly simple. They should start there.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> I heard on the news this morning that an agreement was reached and the strike should be over by xmas.


They were wrong. In fact, AP is reporting that Carson Daly is defying the strike and will go back on the air next week.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071127/tv_nm/screenwriters_dc_1;_ylt=AozseIDoGMCkxZZgOPPRzLcE1vAI

Greg


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

gchance said:


> They were wrong. In fact, AP is reporting that Carson Daly is defying the strike and will go back on the air next week.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071127/tv_nm/screenwriters_dc_1;_ylt=AozseIDoGMCkxZZgOPPRzLcE1vAI
> 
> Greg


This must be the information they were reporting:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...a-Strike-Watch/Report-Strike-Ending/800028208


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> They were wrong.


Not necessarily "wrong." Reporting it as news is just premature, that's all.

The rumor is indeed as Mike repeated, that the foundation for a deal has been more or less reached and that they hoped that the strike would be over by Christmas. It's just a rumor right now that was conveyed by Deadline Hollywood Daily yesterday.

The latest news is that both sides are being extremely reasonable, and that very productive talks continue. Unless one side or another does something extremely stupid, it's very possible that the rumor could indeed become true.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Sherminator said:


> If NBC itself will not carry it. Move it to SciFI!


Would McKidd accept a decrease down to a basic cable salary?


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

gchance said:


> They were wrong. In fact, AP is reporting that Carson Daly is defying the strike and will go back on the air next week.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071127/tv_nm/screenwriters_dc_1;_ylt=AozseIDoGMCkxZZgOPPRzLcE1vAI
> 
> Greg


So... now we're being _punished_, too??


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

bicker said:


> Would McKidd accept a decrease down to a basic cable salary?


If it would keep him in green, I would hope so.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I bet many actors at McKidd's level would just look for another opportunity at their current level, and not accept a downgrade so blithely.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

bicker said:


> I bet many actors at McKidd's level would just look for another opportunity at their current level, and not accept a downgrade so blithely.


He ought to start looking at movies. He could make that transition easily.

Thanks for bumping the thread Bicker. And happy upcoming YAMM! :up:


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> I can't believe they still use the paper diaries. With digital boxes, etc. they need to find a way to accurately measure what someone is watching at any given moment.


I have been a Neilsen family since 04. They called me up and asked if they could take the information from Tivo on my veiwing habits. Of course I said yes!
I get something in the mail from them, but I have never had to fill anything out. In fact after the first interview and having to sign a release form sent in the mail, I have just watched TV.

I do watch Journeyman. I love the show. I am even starting to write my snail mail letter to NBC in hopes they will keep this show. IF anything just so they can have a show to rerun on SCIFI in a couple of years.

Its to good to give up now.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Hersheytx said:


> I have been a Neilsen family since 04. They called me up and asked if they could take the information from Tivo on my veiwing habits. Of course I said yes!
> I get something in the mail from them, but I have never had to fill anything out. In fact after the first interview and having to sign a release form sent in the mail, I have just watched TV.
> 
> I do watch Journeyman. I love the show. I am even starting to write my snail mail letter to NBC in hopes they will keep this show. IF anything just so they can have a show to rerun on SCIFI in a couple of years.
> ...


I just remembered that I tried to sign up for that TiVo/Neilsen thing a while back but they turned me down because my wife worked for Comcast at the time.

It wouldn't have helped Journeyman though as I watch it on my Comcast DVR so I can get it in HD. Unless Comcast reports viewer stats.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Good interview and kinda spoilery with the creator at iF Magazine

http://www.ifmagazine.com/feature.asp?article=2487


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The latest news is that both sides are being extremely reasonable, and that very productive talks continue. Unless one side or another does something extremely stupid, it's very possible that the rumor could indeed become true.


I'm not overly convinced that that's not someone painting a rosy light on things. 
I see articles that say they're still far apart, and then in the next sentence say they might have it resolved soon. Although apparently another couple of weeks and a significantly larger portion of shows will have had to shut down, and that could provide some impetus.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Mike20878 said:


> I can't believe they still use the paper diaries. With digital boxes, etc. they need to find a way to accurately measure what someone is watching at any given moment.


I worked for Nielsen as an installer and then a manager of installers from 1984 to 1996. There is a national market of about 4000 metered homes and each major TV market has 400 randomly chosen metered households for local ratings. All TVs are wired to monitor all TV viewing on each TV in 5 minute increments. With these random samples, Nielsen claims to be +-5% accurate.

During my time there, if a rep did not meter a vcr or tv in one of their households and was caught in an audit they were fired.

The diaries are mostly used to gather demographic data and supplement the metered ratings and are sent out by the 100,000s. This why most people think this how nielsen gathers their ratings. With only a few 1000 nielsen home nationwide, your odds of being selected are about as great as winning the lottery. Also, Nielsen homes sign a confidentiality agreement so if you know a Nielsen family, there is a good chance they would not tell you.

One of the reasons I left was new TVs and VCRs were getting harder and harder to hook up (picture in picture, 36 inch tubes, tiny VCRs with no room to work in), spending 15 - 20 hours over a few days wiring a Nielsen home and breaking a TV was becoming the norm. I got tired of telling angry Nielsen families "it will only take a few hours more and we fried your living room TV"

I have been gone for 11 years so I don't know how they handle DVRs, plazma tvs etc, and I lost contact with all of my Nielsen friends but I am sure they take them into account because the Networks pay them to monitor all TV viewing in the sample homes and the networks know about DVRs. With DVRs, I suspect they buy a report of DVR viewing of the sample homes from the DVR providers.

I think I left at the right time, I sure wouldn't want to crack open someones plazma tv or dvr to meter it. 

Anyway, Journeyman rocks.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Found this over at the NBC board.

Journeyman Fans--

NBC has decided to air the 12th episode ("Perfidia") on Wednesday, December 19th at ten o'clock. That means our 10th episode will air on Monday the 10th ("Home by Another Way"), the 11th will air on 17th ("The Hanged Man").

The decision to air the 12th episode had a lot to do with the passion of our fans through SaveJourneyman.net, the online petition and letters and emails to NBC executives.

And is it true you can vote once a day for the People's Choice Awards?

There's still no news on our long term future, but we can promise you this: three terrific episodes inside of ten days. Oh, yeah, and you'll get some answers, too.

Your comments and pro-active attempts to save the show are very much appreciated by me and my fellow Executive Producer Alex Graves, Kevin McKidd and the cast, writers and crew. But more importantly, it's working.

But don't rest. We need you. We want a back nine--and beyond.

Thanks again,

Kevin Falls

http://www.aint-it-cool-news.com/node/34919


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Hooray! 

Keep voting and sending emails people! A back 9 and a little buzz and who knows?!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Can we assume that the ordinal numbers provide count the pilot as episode #0? Otherwise, the three episodes, by my count, would be #11, #12 and #13.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

After watching Bionic Woman last night it would be a crime for Journeyman not to be picked up....


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I'd like to say thanks to Johnny Dancing for the insights into the Nielsen world. I never realized the devices they used to monitor were actually wired into the devices themselves. (I guess it makes sense in hindsight, but man, I don't know that I'd be willing for them to crack open something like my tv to do the necessary work.) It was an interesting read.


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I worked for Nielsen as an installer and then a manager of installers from 1984 to 1996. There is a national market of about 4000 metered homes and each major TV market has 400 randomly chosen metered households for local ratings. All TVs are wired to monitor all TV viewing on each TV in 5 minute increments. With these random samples, Nielsen claims to be +-5% accurate.
> 
> .....
> 
> One of the reasons I left was new TVs and VCRs were getting harder and harder to hook up (picture in picture, 36 inch tubes, tiny VCRs with no room to work in), spending 15 - 20 hours over a few days wiring a Nielsen home and breaking a TV was becoming the norm. I got tired of telling angry Nielsen families "it will only take a few hours more and we fried your living room TV"


Thank you for the insight into how Nielsen works.

I certainly don't mean to criticize, but I gotta ask ... if it was so difficult to hook up a new Nielsen family, how often was it done? If it wasn't done often, then Nielson would be monitoring a continually aging population - one that might not be as readily open to watching new types of shows like Journeyman.

I also find it hard to believe that 4000 metered homes with only 400 in each market is sufficient to monitor the amount of options we currently (or even back in 1996) have available to watch. Equally difficult to fathom is the fact that as little as 400 participants could determine the life or death of a show.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I think I left at the right time, I sure wouldn't want to crack open someones plazma tv or dvr to meter it.


It absolutely amazes me that you had to install the meters internally in the TVs or VCRs! I would have thought they would be set-top boxes. But that makes sense as the signal coming in via the cable wouldn't have any info about what was being watched, only the signal going from the tuner to the screen would have that info.

You'd think it would be easier, and sometimes cheaper, to just lend the families new TVs and VCRs with the meters already installed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wiring into a DVR for ratings would seem problematic to me. My Tivo is always on and the only way to know that I am not watching whatever it is tuned to is to know that my TV is off. If they tap into DVRs and it happens to have recorded something on spike last, does that mean I am considered to be watching spike for nearly 20 hours straight?

It surely would have to be based on what you recorded. That is what tivo itself uses for aggregated data, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Wiring into a DVR for ratings would seem problematic to me. My Tivo is always on and the only way to know that I am not watching whatever it is tuned to is to know that my TV is off. If they tap into DVRs and it happens to have recorded something on spike last, does that mean I am considered to be watching spike for nearly 20 hours straight?
> 
> It surely would have to be based on what you recorded. That is what tivo itself uses for aggregated data, right?


IIRC, TiVo's data uses some sort of measurement that determines a show is being watched based on the last button press. I think they assume that a certain amount of time after a button is pressed, the TiVo is not being actively watched.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

ZooCaretaker said:


> I certainly don't mean to criticize, but I gotta ask ... if it was so difficult to hook up a new Nielsen family, how often was it done? If it wasn't done often, then Nielson would be monitoring a continually aging population - one that might not be as readily open to watching new types of shows like Journeyman.


Nielsen selects a home randomly - it's called the Basic - the reps and company do everything in their power to convince the home join the ratings. When I was there, we got about 60-70% of the Basics signed. The rep was required to get 3-4 refusals before they could pass on the basic. This meant knocking on doors when we were told to get lost 1 or 2 times before. I would knock and stand to the side of the door just incase...

If the basic is not signed the reps go down a list of "alternate homes" that must match the "Basic" in certain demographics. Any refusal was documented and usually got a call from the main office to make sure the rep just wasn't skipping past a hard to install or wacko household.

If a Basic was signed and the install started going bad in the home a lot of begging would go on. The manager would call, maybe stop by, VPs would call and tell them how important they were to the sample ... it got pretty stressful.

Each Basic and list of alternates is active for 3-5 years. If an alternate was signed and they move, the rep goes Back to the original Basic household and tries to get them on board again. So the installed population does not age because after the Basic/Alternate list hits 3-5 years, they are canceled and the new random home was given to the rep to sign and install.

Also, I believe the sample was sometimes weighted a bit. If the Nielsen sample has slightly more or less of a specific demographic, they will shift the viewing power to the slightly unrepresented group. Of course the Networks did not like this and would blame it on not enough Basics being signed.

So Nielsen would send teams of reps out to try to signed the basics that refused over the years to up the basic install percentage. Then the alternate home would need to be uninstalled and the Basic home installed. (Nothing like having a cooperative, friendly alternate home up and running smoothly and being told to uninstall them and hook up the Basic home that really wants nothing to do with you.)



ZooCaretaker said:


> I also find it hard to believe that 4000 metered homes with only 400 in each market is sufficient to monitor the amount of options we currently (or even back in 1996) have available to watch. Equally difficult to fathom is the fact that as little as 400 participants could determine the life or death of a show.


Nielsen is a statistics company and has a stat department of PHDs that would disagree. Of course, if the networks wanted +- 3% accuracy instead of +- 5% accuracy they would need to pay Nielsen to install many more homes.

All in all it was a miserable job. It was not like a cable or satellite install where people were ordering a service they really wanted, so we couldn't dictate the time when we came out to the home to install or repair equipment. We had to work around the household schedule, whatever it was.

I spent many days catching someone before work in the morning, hitting another home miles away in the afternoon, and then finishing off by catching up with a home after they got back from work at 6 or 7 PM, and then do the same thing the next day.

It got better as a manager because the reps did most of the dirty work, but still countless times I had to rush out to a household at 7 or 8 at night to help my reps get a home installed or up and running because if they did not finish the head of household wanted are equipment out.

I spent a lot of time working in the projects, trailer parks, and ******* homes, replacing our equipment fried by cockroach sh*t, or gone missing because a TV was stolen or pawned. The random US household is not always pretty.

Remember this when you see great shows canceled and bad shows hang on. The average American is nothing like what is on this board or what you see in your circle of friends or neighborhood. The average American is poor and uneducated. Heck 8 out of 10 homes had no idea what the Nielsen ratings were and was convinced we were trying to sell them something.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Wiring into a DVR for ratings would seem problematic to me. My Tivo is always on and the only way to know that I am not watching whatever it is tuned to is to know that my TV is off. If they tap into DVRs and it happens to have recorded something on spike last, does that mean I am considered to be watching spike for nearly 20 hours straight?
> 
> It surely would have to be based on what you recorded. That is what tivo itself uses for aggregated data, right?


DVRs were after my time at Nielsen, but I believe the DVR companies supply Nielsen with what the Nielsen sample home watches and that is integrated into household viewing. If they can't do this, they would measure only what appears on your TV screen not all 24 hours of what a DVR recorded.

One of the Nielsen's "field force's" biggest complaints was the technology was moving faster then the metering technology, making installs harder and harded. Heck we were promised "wireless installs" the day I started but until I left, we were still running wires between all the TVs and the Nielsen box. Now with Wi-Fi, maybe they figured out how to go wireless.

A current Nielsen rep would need to jump in on this one.



appleye1 said:


> You'd think it would be easier, and sometimes cheaper, to just lend the families new TVs and VCRs with the meters already installed.


The whole idea was not to change a homes viewing habits. If they had a tv that sucked and we gave them one that worked better and got more channels it would influence the ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> The random US household is not always pretty.
> 
> Remember this when you see great shows canceled and bad shows hang on. The average American is nothing like what is on this board or what you see in your circle of friends or neighborhood. The average American is poor and uneducated. Heck 8 out of 10 homes had no idea what the Nielsen ratings were and was convinced we were trying to sell them something.


This is what I don't get. Obviously there are households like this and they need to be represented. But if Nielsen is actively trying to ONLY sign these "average" households, how is that giving anyone a true representative sample? I would think that in addition to the types of homes you're describing, there would have to be a certain smaller percentages that are better and some that are even worse. Are you saying that the entire Nielsen sample is made up of what they deem "average," or are you simply recounting the troubles with many of the homes because many of them fell into that "average" range?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But if Nielsen is actively trying to ONLY sign these "average" households, how is that giving anyone a true representative sample? I would think that in addition to the types of homes you're describing, there would have to be a certain smaller percentages that are better and some that are even worse.


Well, that's what he's saying.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Remember this when you see great shows canceled and bad shows hang on. The average American is nothing like what is on this board or what you see in your circle of friends or neighborhood.


I wish they'd just decide the ratings based on TiVo users, after all, we're the ones with the cash to spend on the products advertised, right?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376333


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you saying that the entire Nielsen sample is made up of what they deem "average," or are you simply recounting the troubles with many of the homes because many of them fell into that "average" range?


No, the Neilsen households are determined randomly (at least they'd better be if the statistics are to mean anything). If in fact 8 out of 10 American households are poor and uneducated, then you would expect that 8 out of 10 Neilsen households would be the same, if the houses are chosen randomly. Of course, there is some measure of self-selection (or rather, self-non-selection) which could skew the results.

The problem is that there is no way to know whether or not the households that refuse to participate as Neilsen families are similar in any way that would have a statistically significant impact on the ratings. For example, imagine that the type of person who enjoys watching _Scrubs_ also happen to be the type of person who hates filling out Neilsen diaries. If that's really the case, then the the Neilsen ratings for _Scrubs_ would not accurately reflect the percentage of the population that watches the show.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

They don't pick the average US HH. The Nielsen sample should mirror the demographics of the population. For example:

Age
Race
Kids Y/N
VCR Y/N (probably now DVR/Non-DVR)
# of TVs
Income Levels
Education Levels

The networks are forced to appeal to the lowest common denominator to maximize viewers, and from what I saw that denominator is pretty low.

However, some shows hang on with lower ratings because they do well in the demographics that buy the most stuff.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The Amazon blog featured the Journeyman series.

A Few More Trips For NBC's Journeyman
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNKDMO18MFH75SO


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I saw an interesting graphic over on one of the NBC messageboards:












Spoiler



Save Journeyman



Greg


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Two days left to vote for Journeyman for best new drama in the People's Choice Awards! No sign-up needed, just enter the graphic code.

Vote once each day! www.pcavote.com


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Evidently Journeyman did not win the Favorite New Drama People's Choice Award. If you go to www.pcavote.com now, there is a run-off vote among the top three finalists for that category. Journeyman is not one of the three.  (Private Practice, Moonlight, and Gossip Girl are the finalists so if you like one of those get on over there!)

You can still sign the petition and send some emails though. And posting some positive comments on the NBC message board wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

GOSSIP GIRL?!?!?!?!

Greg


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Journeyman is pretty much done. NBC let the option for the series expire.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-journeymanprobablydone,0,2265447.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

All together now: "BURN IN....."


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> All together now: "BURN IN....."


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)




----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

So do you think the final episode will have some kind of resolution, or will it just hang out there like a dead duck?


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I am soo tired of getting into a great show just to have the corporate assclowns pull/not renew it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bpurcell said:


> So do you think the final episode will have some kind of resolution, or will it just hang out there like a dead duck?


Yes. That was the reason that they were fighting so hard to get the last episode on the air. It does have a sort of conclusion; without it, you'd be left with the first half of a two part episode.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Man, that sucks. Bite me, NBC.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Now we need a "what would have happened" interview with the creators. How they were going to explain the time-travel, how the characters were intertwined, where the series was going to go from here.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

And "Explain the Langley connection!"


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

Just read that it's been canceled!

 <-----me after I heard this news.

I did sign the petition. And there's a rice a roni campaign to save it underway (didn't have a chance to read through all 5 pages here yet, so I don't know if it's already been posted):

http://savejourneyman.net/2007/12/05/send-rice-a-roni-to-nbc-to-support-journeyman/

Any thoughts on chances of success for the rice a roni campaign?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Barryrod said:


> I am soo tired of getting into a great show just to have the corporate assclowns pull/not renew it.


If the show was really "great" then people would have watched it. Instead, in this case, we're talking about a show with regrettably limited appeal. I loved it, but I'm just one guy, and I accept that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

BurnBaby said:


> Any thoughts on chances of success for the rice a roni campaign?


I'm sure the Rice-a-Roni people would feel it was very successful. As for it making one iota of difference with NBC? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I still say that old antiquated piece of crap Neilsen ratings system needs to be renovated or destroyed!


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

When I first read about this show in the lineups I was thinking it would suck. I gave it a chance and it became one of the few shows I had to watch each week. 
N-o 
B-rains
C-ollective


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

bicker said:


> If the show was really "great" then people would have watched it.


Oh, how I wish that were true.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Should I bother watching the episode that I have recorded?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I would, I am catching up today and it still kicks ass - even if NBC is run by chuckleheads.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

classicX said:


> Should I bother watching the episode that I have recorded?


Yup I would. If NBC airs the last 2 it should give it some bit of closure.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

bicker said:


> If the show was really "great" then people would have watched it. Instead, in this case, we're talking about a show with regrettably limited appeal. I loved it, but I'm just one guy, and I accept that.


How limited was the show's appeal in actuality? The show obviously appealed to the more tech personalities and those us of who love tech do love our DVRs but DVR viewings weren't taken into account for the ratings. Anyone know what the DVR ratings were?



classicX said:


> Should I bother watching the episode that I have recorded?


There are supposed to be some major questions answered in the final two eps, so yeah watch it. Plus there's the slight chance that the fan efforts to save the show will work (either way lots of people will be getting donated Rice A Roni this year).


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

If you'd like to join the Save Journeyman Rice-A-Roni campaign (www.savejourneyman.funurl.com) here's some quick information for doing it "on your own".

Cheapest: Go to the supermarket, get a box of Rice-A-Roni for about $1.50, wrap it, put a few stamps on it (First Class mail $2.32) and drop it in the mailbox. Costs you about $4.00.

More Expensive but Easier: Set up an account at NetGrocer.com and have them ship one box of Rice-A-Roni to NBC. Costs you about $8.00 total but you don't have to go anywhere or wrap anything.

Most Expensive but Has the Most Impact: Set up an account at BuyTheCase.net and have them ship a case of Rice-A-Roni to NBC. Total cost is about $28.00.

(All costs are based on my East Coast address to the NBC New York address, but I don't think they'd be much different from elsewhere in the US.)

Here's the addresses you can send to:
Mr. Jeff Zucker 
President 
NBC Universal Television Group
30 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10112
Telephone: 212-664-4444

Mr. Ben Silverman
NBC Entertainment 
c/o NBC-TV
3000 W. Alameda Avenue
Burbank, CA 91523
Telephone: 818-840-4444

Rice-A-Roni - the San Francisco treat!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> I would, I am catching up today and it still kicks ass - even if NBC is run by chuckleheads.


All caught up now and I am readying my "Burn in Hell" when the last episode airs next week.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I've added a few new NBC email addresses in the original post. Drop them guys a line!


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I'll try to drop those guys a line when I come up for air at work...

Thanks.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey Journeyman fans, it's still important to do what you can to let NBC know we want this show back. I know it's a long shot, but it's so easy to make an effort so why not do it anyway.

The rice-a-roni campaign might be the best bet and is real easy to do. Just follow the instructions in the post above (#134).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The show was ok and all, but IMO just not "campaign to save it!" worthy by buying junk and annoying people at the network or whatever....just let it rest in peace folks..it's not coming back.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Alfer2003 said:


> The show was ok and all, but IMO just not "campaign to save it!" worthy by buying junk and annoying people at the network or whatever....just let it rest in peace folks..it's not coming back.


Thanks for crapping. Please drive through. And I wouldn't call Rice-A-Roni "junk". It can be donated afterwards, like the nuts in the Jericho campaign were.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Alfer2003 said:


> The show was ok and all, but IMO just not "campaign to save it!" worthy by buying junk and annoying people at the network or whatever....just let it rest in peace folks..it's not coming back.


Your opinion is crap (IMO ), but thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I voted to cancel Chuck. Is that good?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm adding a new link (http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=779766) to the OP that has a bunch of new things we can do to save Journeyman. (Thanks for the link BurnBaby!)


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Just wanted to remind everyone that this is still a fight worth fighting! See the OP for ways you can help.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So I didn't watch this show at all when it was on the air (sorry). But I just watched the entire season online.

I like it. I didn't love it, but I like it -- partly because Livia is so freakin hot.

Watching the whole thing at once makes me see some of the flaws though. Mainly, that all time travel shows are really the same formula. This, Quantum Leap, Voyagers are all the same show.

You got the guy traveling whose job it is to fix things, the guy (or girl) who knows what it is he's supposed to fix, etc.

Anyone ever watch Voyagers?

This show is good, and is worth saving, but I think it might need some retooling. Maybe some action? I dunno.

Or Livia naked.


----------



## Lightswitch (Jan 8, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> Watching the whole thing at once makes me see some of the flaws though. Mainly, that all time travel shows are really the same formula. This, Quantum Leap, Voyagers are all the same show.
> 
> You got the guy traveling whose job it is to fix things, the guy (or girl) who knows what it is he's supposed to fix, etc.


Well that's true of almost _any_ show: all crime dramas are about good guys, bad guys and the autopsies in between; all medical dramas are about sick people and how being surrounded by illness and injury makes people reflect on their own mortality; all space sci-fi is about going out into the far reaches of the universe to find other races and discover just how unfriendly most of them are; all time travel sci-fi is about someone whose job it is to fix things, etc. Otherwise, there's really no point to being able to time travel.

The only original place to go in any show is with the characters themselves, and unlike a lot of other shows, I thought they were doing a pretty darn good job of making the characters in Journeyman fairly unique and interesting. Maybe there are other ways to handle it - maybe there are even _better_ ways to handle it - but I thought they were doing pretty well with it just the way it was.

I hope to see it make a comeback. It's definitely a show that deserves it.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

For all of us Tivo owners who loved this show, there's a way to be counted tonight. Journeyman fans will be streaming the first episode at 10 PM EST tonight on nbc.com

More in this thread:
http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=781483

They'll be doing the streaming every Monday night. So, they didn't count DVR viewers in their ratings, but we can all stream it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw a commercial (shut up!) the other day that said because of fan popularity that Jericho was coming back. Why, oh why, couldn't it be Journeyman instead?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I saw a commercial (shut up!) the other day that said because of fan popularity that Jericho was coming back. Why, oh why, couldn't it be Journeyman instead?


Because the nuts fan campaign for Jericho happened before Journeyman had even aired. The whole Rice-a-Roni is a ripoff of that.

It's like little kids. They think if it works once, it'll work EVERY time. The world just doesn't operate that way.

Greg


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I finally got around to watching the first two episodes and I think JM is a great show. At least I don't have to deal with the frustration/anger of having one of my favorites being canceled, ala Joan of Arcadia and Carnivale. I'm actually glad I didn't start watching until after its all over. This way I know I've got 13 episodes and that's it. I'm just considering it a long mini-series.


----------



## cvillacci (May 18, 2004)

I really liked this show and still have episodes on TIVO that I have not gotten to yet. Does anyone know if this show is cancelled? I heard talk that after the writers strike it would be easier to bring back old shows in the fall than to create a new show and get it up and running. I thought this might give JM a chance.

Cindy


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It isn't official, but it is likely that no further episodes will be made.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

gchance said:


> Because the nuts fan campaign for Jericho happened before Journeyman had even aired. The whole Rice-a-Roni is a ripoff of that.
> 
> It's like little kids. They think if it works once, it'll work EVERY time. The world just doesn't operate that way.
> 
> Greg


Ah...

The voice of experience...

Not.

The campaign method didn't begin with JERICHO.

An earlier example was the "Save Roswell" campaign, where bottles of Tabasco sauce (a favorite with the alien characters on the show) were sent to the network.

Also, FARSCAPE's similar campaign included mailing boxes of crackers to SciFi Channel, in reference to an episode with the title "Crackers Don't Matter", only the mailings included notes that said "Crackers DO Matter!"

I'm sure there are other similar cases.

By the way...

That campaign method has been successful repeatedly, and it's hardly been a method used only by "kids".


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Well there you go, you did post it publicly. Hah, silly me.

I still say waaaah.

Greg


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> Well there you go, you did post it publicly. Hah, silly me.
> 
> I still say waaaah.
> 
> Greg


Yeah, sending PMs of his replies is a horribly annoying habit, no?


----------

